# Rub on sausage ?



## ipyrek (Feb 4, 2012)

I have some fresh (uncooked) venison polish sausage, I'm going try something today while I'm doing a rack of baby back ribs. I'm going to put some of Jeff's rub on the sausage and put it in the smoker while I do the ribs. My meat processor that did up the sausage didn't put much seasoning in the meat so I'm hoping this will add a little extra to it. Has anybody else tried this ? I'll let you all know how this turns out.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

The issue will be the rub won't want to stick to the casings.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

The polish is stuffed into casings right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

A typical Polish Sausage is Salt, Pepper, Garlic and Marjoram with some calling for Mustard Seed...You can try Rubing the Sausage with Mustard then add the other 4 herbs and spices...JJ


----------



## ipyrek (Feb 5, 2012)

The ribs turned out Great !      I only put rub on half of the sausage, it stuck ok, but is not the right seasoning for polish sausage, it was OK but too sweet.   The other half I left plain turned out Very Good, the smoke helped enhance the seasoning in the sausage, took two hours at 225* and it was done at 165* and stayed tender and juicy.


----------

